# Control de ventiladores de amplificador por Temperatura con PCB



## AntonioAA (Ago 18, 2011)

Como me resulta muy molesto escuchar los ventiladores de un ampli apenas lo enciendo ... es que me puse a investigar circuitos de control de ventiladores por temperatura.

Este que publico es una adaptacion de varios similares que hay en la Web , de modo que no invento la polvora , solo que este es el que  arme con algunas modificaciones y va con pcb .

La unica diferencia es que este es DOBLE .. para que sirve? por ejemplo si tenemos 2 ventiladores y solo queremos que funcionen los dos a plena potencia, o si al primero no le alcanza . Otra es que si llegaramos a una temperatura inadmisible.. accionar un corte de parlantes o alimentacion.... 

Los sensores son NTC comunes y corrientes de 25k . El comparador es un LM393 ( doble , colector abierto ) 

Espero le sirva a alguien ! Pregunten lo que quieran....


----------



## Electronec (Sep 4, 2011)

Muchas gracias por compartirlo compañero.

Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 4, 2011)

Me alegro te sirva! Te comento que en mi caso , tuve que separar la alimentacion de los ventiladores ya que me introducian zumbido ... puede que haya sido mi fuente de baja calidad... Solo tienes que cortar las pistas con la alimentacion en tal caso.
Saludos!


----------



## 0002 (Sep 4, 2011)

Se agradece el aporte como siempre  , un muy buen circuito para todos aquellos que nos gusta armar bichitos que calientan un poquito.


----------



## abndol (Sep 4, 2011)

Una pregunta: y si lo quiero para un solo ventilador???

PD: Saludos y gracias por el aporte


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 4, 2011)

Ningun problema! armas solamente la mitad del circuito! 
Son totalmente independientes. 
Saludos


----------



## toronjiushhh (Sep 4, 2011)

buenisimo AntonioAA... pero... en ves de un rele puedo poner directamente el ventilador ahi? pensaba en un transistor mas grande o en 2 configurados en darlington...

saludossss


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 5, 2011)

Si le pones una fuente exclusiva no creo que haya problemas , consumen 200mA en promedio ( cuidado que algunos algo mas y otros algo menos ) . No necesitas el gran transistor ! Controlá la polarizacion , que sature bien cuando esté activo


----------



## DavidMJ (Sep 7, 2011)

Hola antonio tengo unas dudas, en el esquema pones que hay un NTC de 25K al que le llamas R7 bien despues hay otro simbolo llamado VR2 de 25K. el NTC es el sensor no? y entonces el VR2 que es? por que en el pcb solo aparecen 2 VR2 de 25K pero no aparecen los NTC ni las resistencias de 22K
y respecto al rele, en que posicion va en el pcb? te dejo una foto de un rele que tengo para ver si me sirve y en que posicion lo coloco?

Perdona por mi ignorancia Antonio pero solo estudie 1 semana electronica en mi instituto y quise ampliar conocimientos por internet, este año en bachillerato seguire estudiandola.
Gracias por tu ayuda y perdona las molestias


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 7, 2011)

Hola:
El NTC es el sensor ( resistencia de coeficiente negativo) .. el VR es el reostato de calibracion de temperatura...
El NTC va en serie con la resistencia de 22k y es el punto que entra al comparador . El otro es justamente el punto medio de la Vr .
El relé tendras que medirlo a ver cual es la bobina... no suelen ser parecidos entre si.. o busca el modelo en internet para sacar los pines. Mas o menos el tema es asi: la bobina tiene una resistencia, de unos 40Ohm , que la tendras entre un par de pines. El contacto NA NO conduce y el NC siempre conduce .
Tendrias , una vez ubicada la bobina, aplicarle tension a ver cual se conecta con el otro....Espero ser claro.


----------



## DavidMJ (Sep 7, 2011)

uff el mio es de 267 ohms


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 7, 2011)

no hay problema! te dije un orden de magnitud, va a andar igual.
Solo debes fijarte que el transistor esté saturado cuando trabaja... debe tener menos de 1V Vce.


----------



## DavidMJ (Sep 7, 2011)

ok gracias tengo que comprar algunos componentes cuando lo monte t enseño unas fotos haber q tal me quedo pero oye en el pcb no estan las resistencias de 22k ni una de 25k


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 7, 2011)

Mis disculpas!!! Sucede que estaba aprendiendo a usar el soft de diseño y evidentemente en algun momento se me borraron ! Te animas a soldarlas donde corresponde?


----------



## DavidMJ (Sep 8, 2011)

claro como no, esa era mi principal duda. oye y perdona por ser pesadito pero es que este circuito me ayudara bastante para refrigerar otro proyecto


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 8, 2011)

Me alegro que te sirva , para eso lo puse! 
Disculpas de nuevo por el error , pero odio los software de PCB , hacen lo que quieren . Voy a intentar corregirlo cuanto antes.


----------



## DavidMJ (Sep 8, 2011)

muchas gracias es q  a mi me encanta la electronica pero como apenas se nada y me encuentro con cosas q necesito pero no se hacer me hago un lio! Oye no te conozco en la realidad pero que sepas que almenos en forosdeelectronica eres muy buena persona y muy atento


----------



## regermax (Dic 18, 2011)

Hola amigos he construido un circuito similar a este pero yo con el relé controlo un ventilador de 220 voltios AC, lo que ocurre es que cuando conmuta se escucha un sonido poco agradable que se logra oir en los parlantes del amplificador le puse una pequeña bobina de choke pero aun asi no logro suprimir ese ruido, ojo el sonido solo se oye cuando conmuta despues de ello el power sigue funcionando normal, alguien me podria dar una ayuda con ello


----------



## fernandob (Dic 18, 2011)

hola gente , les comento por si les interesa, yo hace un tiempo me encontre con una diusyuntiva similar:

donde senso la temperatura ?? 
en el trafo ?? el los transistores?? en cual ?? 

asi que al final opte por lo simple:
si no hay consumo la Vcc (antes de reguladores) sera maxima.
a medida que aumenta el consumo la vcc de la fuente cae.

asi que senso la tension y cuando llega a un nivel (de bajada) se activa.

y ok, no necesito sensores de temperatura ni nada .
y CUALQUIER modulo que me genere un consumo , disipara potencia y sera detectado .


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 19, 2011)

regermax: No te puedo ayudar mucho ya que me pasa cuando enciendo algun aparato conectado en los mismos enchufes . El problema es la conmutación de una carga inductiva que introduce un pico de tension en la linea.... 
Tu problema es que pusiste el ventilador de 220V ... los que se usan normalmente son los de PC, que son de DC , los llamados "brushless" porque no tienen escobillas y son mas apropiados para esto.

fernandob:  los sensores se pegan EN EL DISIPADOR DE LOS TRANSISTORES , es justamente lo que queremos proteger....
Tu solucion puede funcionar ...pero eso te esta sucediendo porque quizas tengas fuente y/o filtrado insuficiente... si todo estuviera OK no te bajaria mucho la tension ....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 19, 2011)

AntonioAA
 gracias por compartir tu proyecto,muy bueno


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 19, 2011)

Me alegro que te sirva , si decidis implementarlo , acordate que el pcb tiene un error , una mala pasada del software....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 19, 2011)

me dio ideas para hacerlo con un lm358,pero controlado por pic


----------



## tatajara (Dic 19, 2011)

Muchas gracias Antonio es lo que andaba buscando hace tiempo 
Es muy sencillo así que me hiciste en favoraso jajaj
Saludos


----------



## Electronec (Dic 19, 2011)

regermax dijo:


> Hola amigos he construido un circuito similar a este pero yo con el relé controlo un ventilador de 220 voltios AC, lo que ocurre es que cuando conmuta se escucha un sonido poco agradable que se logra oir en los parlantes del amplificador le puse una pequeña bobina de choke pero aun asi no logro suprimir ese ruido, ojo el sonido solo se oye cuando conmuta despues de ello el power sigue funcionando normal, alguien me podria dar una ayuda con ello


Prueba a colocar un condensador de unos 47nf / 400V o algún valor aproximado en paralelo a la bobina del relé y otro en paralelo al ventilador.
A ver que sucede.

Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 19, 2011)

Se puede hacer con un operacional tambien , no  hay requerimientos raros de ningun tipo... ten en cuenta que en ese caso debes usar ptc o invertir las posiciones de las ntc ya que el comparador del circuito es COLECTOR ABIERTO y por tanto invierte la salida.


----------



## rulfo (Feb 16, 2016)

Muy buenas, seria posible colocar una ntc de otro valor como de 10k, ya que no encuentro la de 25k, que valores habria que modificar?
 Gracias.


----------



## AntonioAA (Feb 16, 2016)

Si la R1 la haces de 10K deberia funcionar ...


----------



## ricren (Feb 17, 2016)

Antonio, que te parece eliminar el relay y accionar el fan directamente con un transistor? Logicamente alguno mas robusto, un TIP29 o BD139, total el comparador le da corrente de base de sobra y ahorramos un relay por el costo de la diferencia entre un BC547 a un tiP (nada). Y menos espacio usado tambien.


----------



## CARLOS HERNANDEZ (Feb 18, 2016)

*S*e puede modificar y ada*P*tarle un rel*EE*



*hO*otro que me parece bueno


----------



## AntonioAA (Feb 18, 2016)

Tiene relé ....


----------



## CARLOS HERNANDEZ (Feb 18, 2016)

porfavor perdonen por equivocarme este es el archivo


----------



## polpi (Feb 19, 2016)

Acá hay otro, este no tiene corte, solo baja la velocidad del ventilador de acuerdo a la temperatura. Lo tengo funcionando en un TDA2050 y hasta ahora...
No tiene releé y si un termistor NTC.
Funciona con 12V.

Saludos: polpi.


----------

